# Rock Shox Reba Service in Nürnberg/Amberg wo?



## grothauu (22. Februar 2010)

Meine Reba SL hat nach 3 Jahren  dringend einen Service nötig. Weiß jemand, ob ein Bikeshop in Nürnberg oder Amberg vernünftig und zu akzeptablen Preisen durchführen kann?

Gruß Uli


----------



## zuspät (22. Februar 2010)

downhill nbg oder noch besser fahrradkiste. einfach mal mailen oder anrufen und nach nem preis fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (23. Februar 2010)

Robby Löw in Nbg. Eibach wäre auch noch ein gute Adresse. Gut und günstig.


----------



## cdF600 (25. Februar 2010)

Frag mal "kaltverformer" hier aus dem Forum.
Hersbruck läge ziemlich genau in der Mitte.
Soweit ich weiß hat er den RS Master-Service in seinem Laden.


----------



## grothauu (25. Februar 2010)

Danke für eure Infos. Da werde ich mich am Wochenende mal umschauen. Jetzt taut es schneller als mir lieb ist und die Gabel ist noch nicht fertig .
Uli


----------



## Ezibian (26. Februar 2010)

Mach mal einen Ausflug nach Regensburg und laß den Service beim Stadler machen. Es gibt min. zwei Mechaniker dort die absolut auf Zack sind in dem Bereich. Einer davon ist der Werkstattleiter. Zuvor am besten noch anrufen und einen Termin ausmachen dann kannst Du die Gabel vermutlich nach kurzer Zeit wieder mitnehmen.

Anderer Weg: Selber den Service durchführen. Bei youtube gibt´s sogar Anleitungen dafür.

Gruß


----------



## Kulminator (26. Februar 2010)

Wieso machte das nicht selber - ist kinderleicht. Die Anleitung dazu gabs mal in der Biker-Bravo. Ansonsten brauchste nur das richtige Öl und Judybutter ...


----------

